# Moth fly and mite



## davholla (Dec 22, 2016)

Both of these photos are far from perfect, however considering the size, particularly of the mite which I wasn't even sure was alive and not dirt until I photographed it, I think they are ok.




MothflyEF7A9897_02 by davholla2002, on Flickr





Mite279 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

